# RioSwap 2014



## Your Group Ride (Mar 8, 2009)

Everyone's favorite gear swap, (that's hosted at a Mexican restaurant) is back! I think this is year #5 five for the best swap/social event in FoCo. Those of you that have attended this event in the past know that it's equal parts gear-swap and season kick-off party. Even if you're not buying, selling, or trading, you should swing by for a drink or 3. 
RioSwap twenty fourteen will take place on Thursday, January 30th in the Rio Grande Mexican Restaurant Agave Room (upstairs of the FoCo Rio). Doors open at 5pm for vendors and 6pm for the general public. Vendor tables cost a mere $20.00, general public entry is FREE. The nice thing about RioSwap is the prices get better as the vendors continue to spend their newly found cash on Rio Margs. 
This isn't just limited to bikes, any outdoor gear is welcome. 
As in years past, there will be a free Rio salsa bar. 
The Rio bar will be open and serving world famous Rio margs and local beers. 
If you're getting a table this year, please follow this link and pay via the PayPal link AND fill out the embedded form. If you have issues paying or with the form, please email me. 

Tables are limited so register now. 

More info: RioSwap 2014

As with all YGR events, this event is brought to you by the advertisers that support this site. Please support them.


----------

